# 67 Trunk Decals



## EVERS3 (May 18, 2012)

Trying to identify the correct location(s) for the jacking instruction and jack storage decals on the interior trunk lid of a 67? I have seen them stacked both in the center recess area and also jacking instruction center recess area and jack storage right recess area. Which is correct?


----------



## chuckha62 (Apr 5, 2010)

I'll post a pic of mine tomorrow. It's still original, so at least you'll see where they are on one car. I'd do it tonight, but I tucked my car away while I was away for a long weekend and I haven't retrieved it yet.


----------



## EVERS3 (May 18, 2012)

That would be great, I am determined to get my car back to as close to "correct" as possible. So much conflicting info out there, even between the major parts suppliers and resto books, anything from an original car would be more than helpful.


----------



## chuckha62 (Apr 5, 2010)

All right, here goes... I posted three, so you can see the exact placement within each well, if that matters...

Chuck


----------



## EVERS3 (May 18, 2012)

Thanks Chuck, Huge help, every little detail brings these cars closer to original. By the way, really nice car!!


----------



## chuckha62 (Apr 5, 2010)

Thanks! Glad to help. This car fell in my lap two years ago and I'm super happy with it!


----------

